# Free Antivirus download for Mac OSX?



## psycow

Hey!

I"ve been searching high and low for a free anti virus, or virus scan program for my macintosh. I"m runing OSX. Does anyone know where i can find something that will do this?


----------



## emoxley

Not sure..........
Have you tried www.versiontracker.com
www.download.com
http://www.zoology.ubc.ca/zcu/virus/free.html
Good luck! Especially look at the last site...........


----------



## psycow

Hi, yes i have tried those 2 places.


----------



## psycow

I just tried the zoology link, and i think i'll find something there. thanks!


----------



## bassboneman

Hi Psycow,

You don't need to worry much about anti-virus software for you Mac.
There has never been a single virus released in the wild that effects Mac OS X so no anti-virus is really needed.

Of course, it is theoretically possible that a Mac could get a virus but I've been been using Macs for 20 years and have NEVER gotten a virus.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

first, welcome to this forum! 

However, if desire some additional Apple-related info, there are a couple other forums and sites devoted just to this awesome OS, that just may offer supplemental advice:
http://forums.appleinsider.com/index.php?s=
http://www.macnn.com/
http://macreviewzone.com/index.php
http://macreviewzone.com/phpbb/index.php

When visiting any of the forums, try their search feature for key words; for example, searching for "virus" gave this interesting thread: http://forums.appleinsider.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47479&highlight=virus

Best of luck, and again welcome ya'll! 

ps: have you also tried asking Apple themselves for assistance/advice? just curious if so, what they themselves may have to say... [a search at apple.com didn't really offer any insight, at least not at a quick glance... ]

pps: just went here to see what about.com had to offer:
http://antivirus.about.com/od/macintoshresource/
and the following seem pertinent to your query:
http://antivirus.about.com/cs/allabout/tp/aamacvir.htm
http://antivirus.about.com/gi/dynam...w.faqs.org/faqs/computer-virus/macintosh-faq/
Sections 7 and 8 offer interesting bits of knowledge too...


----------



## temetz

CalmXav is free but I have not tryed it yet.

http://www.clamxav.com/


----------



## JackAndCoke

bassboneman said:


> Hi Psycow,
> 
> You don't need to worry much about anti-virus software for you Mac.
> There has never been a single virus released in the wild that effects Mac OS X so no anti-virus is really needed.
> 
> Of course, it is theoretically possible that a Mac could get a virus but I've been been using Macs for 20 years and have NEVER gotten a virus.


There are a few viruses out for Mac though they are rare. I think the most noticible difference you'll find is the lack of Malware on the platform. If you have critical information on your computer then I suggest backing up [maybe with iDisk] and if it's sensitive information confidentially I'd buy Norton or McAffee. I have a mac and don't use either and don't really worry about it though.


----------



## guitar

classic first post love the attitude you hit the nail on the head surf with a cheap pc store data on external and save the g5 [or good pc] to create music or whatever computers can do which is a hell of a lot more than surfing


----------



## chilkotardis

_Quote removed by Cookiegal._

You sir are foolish.
I will now shoot down and address your foolish arguments.
Number One. Ix-nay on the ofanity-pay
Number Two. A Mac is in no way whatsoever resembling a PC.
Number Three. Yes. In theory it is possible for Macs to get Malware, just like any software they have flaws. However, because Mac's are such a low target, and the fact that Mac OS X contains almost no code whatsoever of insecure mac os 9, and is based off rock solid Unix, which is open source and has been banged on for 30 years.
Number 4. No. There wasn't you may be referring to the concept virus that exploited a hole that has been patched. In fact said virus popped up a message.
Number Five. Uh. IE is not used on Macs. Yes, i can say Firefox. Can you say Safari, Camino, Opera, and Flock?
Number Six. Because Mac's are highly portable, extremely versatile, fast and nearly impervious to getting screwed up by your mother in law. 
Number Seven. OS X has had a firewall since 2002. Window's firewall sucked and wasn't even turned on by default till 2003.
Number Eight. Leopard includes automated backup. 
Number Nine. You won't need to of you don't get them.
Never post here again until you stop using profane language, and get your facts straight.
Regards.
Chilkotardis.


----------



## Headrush

Chilkotardis,

Actually Macs are very similar to PC in hardware. (Especially now without a TPM chip)
Apple is using off the shelf Intel parts for CPUs, chipsets, video chip, etc. (Hence why running Windows on Macs is so easy now)

Sure by default OS X is fairly secure and Mac viruses/spyware are so far little to worry about, but that doesn't mean Mac users shouldn't use anti-virus software. Although it may not affect Macs, Macs can relay Window viruses to Windows machines. Some might say who cares, but any attacks that can have a negative affect on the Internet, (which we have seen some viruses can), than it is a concern for all users.


----------



## guitar

there is a codec virus for macs available at porn sites so get a antivirus cause there'll be more coming


----------



## Earl1983

psycow said:


> Hey!
> 
> I"ve been searching high and low for a free anti virus, or virus scan program for my macintosh. I"m runing OSX. Does anyone know where i can find something that will do this?


Here u are!) try Avast!)


----------



## ferrija1

If you're safe about where you go and what you run, you don't need an anti-virus app. There is about one virus where you must go to certain types of sites and if you get it, you're getting what you deserve.


----------



## techjeff

Earl1983 said:


> Here u are!) try Avast!)


Perhaps some of the more experienced users can help me here, but isn't Avast a Windows-only executable?

I have used ClamXav in Jaguar, Panther and Tiger and it just works.

I hope this helps, psycow!

Jeff


----------



## Nesjemannen

No viruses for mac?

Today there are 60-70 viruser for mac. 
But it's nothing compared to Windows' 97 thousand ( By the year 2005 )
And also if you add Malware, spyware etc. The numbers are way up in the sky.

*Mac true/false:*

• Mac users don't need to worry about viruses: *False*
• You're vulnerable to Windows viruses if you run emulation software: *True*
• Mac users don't need to worry about spyware: *True*
• When I'm using a wireless network at home, I'm totally safe: *False*
• When I'm using a public hotspot, all of my passwords are being stolen: *False*
• The Mac's default security settings are all you need to protect your computer from hacker attacks: *False*


----------



## ferrija1

All you really need is common sense.


----------



## fino

Unless you are an idiot and open every attachment you get then you are fine. 

The latest Trojan that was sent out "lastestpics.tgz" had to be downloaded from the email, then decompressed and then you had to double click on that decompressed file. 

Even if you did all that, the Trojan itself had a bug in it so who really cares, they couldnt even complete it correctly.


----------



## ferrija1

Yes, and unfortunately there are many "idiots" in this world.


----------



## eddy_eagle

Ok, I am a VERY recent convert from PCs to Macs (literally a week!) but already I am sick to death of the sanctimonious, self-righteous attitude of some Mac users on groups like this.

I refer to the line &#8220;There is about one virus where you must go to certain types of sites and if you get it, you're getting what you deserve&#8221;. For God&#8217;s sake, get off your high alter and out of the church!

We all go to &#8216;certain types of site&#8217; now and then. It&#8217;s a perfectly normal thing to do. And for those church goers like yourself that don&#8217;t, well, one day some nasty hacker is going to come and bite you in the arse by inserting code into a site where you weren&#8217;t expecting it!

Instead of gloating why not just use a little prudence and tell those of us who know the dangers from the PC world where we can get a decent antivirus tool for the Mac. Don&#8217;t alienate us for using common sense.


----------



## chilkotardis

Mmm, not all are like that, but it IS true, there are AV programs for mac, and while apple says there are no viruses, there area a few.


----------



## ferrija1

I said what I did for a reason. There, as of now, are no viruses for Macs in the wild that still work. There was one on porn sites a few weeks ago but now it is gone, it's been patched. I'm giving my 2 cents that you don't need to have an anti virus program, just like how I say that defragmenting is not necessary, registry cleaners are bad, you don't need a software firewall, etc.

Anyways, what did you expect from a person with "Apple Fanboy" in their "Experience" level. 
Just kidding..............


----------



## MacGuyver

I wholeheartedly agree with you, eddy_eagle. Solutions are called for in these forums. Sadly web forums are often ripe with this sort of thing...

On to your solution. Others have mentioned ClamXav. I too employ this free, open source tool and give it to my clients if they ask. I watched the IT administrator comments on this application for months before using it myself. I must say that I have never really caught anything with ClamXav, but that may be simple luck. It once gave me an error message regarding an email attachment so I just got rid of the file and moved on. There are only 2 glitches I am aware of for ClamXav: 1) the Quarantine feature is not perfect and I advise you disable it (it can screw up your email). 2) the Sentry can sometimes get into an endless scan loop and you have to force quit it. This does not happen often, but be aware of it.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15850


----------



## ferrija1

I just downloaded the recently released iAntiVirus, and it seems to work quite well.


----------

